# مواقع مفيد لمهندسين البترول



## البرنس الليبي 2010 (17 مايو 2010)

لقد وجدت هذا الموقع بالصدفة :77: و أظن انة سوف يفيد الكثير و خصوصاً المتخصصين في هندسة البترول .
تستطيع زيارتة من هتا : http://sites.google.com/site/peetroly/ .:75:
وأسال الله العظيم أن ينفعاً بما علماً . :85:


----------



## chatze58 (16 أكتوبر 2010)

machkoor


----------



## دعاءصباح (18 أكتوبر 2010)

شكراً ع الموقع


----------



## eng.mohamed201077 (20 أكتوبر 2010)

_جزاك الله خيرا_


----------



## FreeEngineer (21 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا اخى


----------



## ashrafsamir (4 سبتمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم انا حصلت على وظيفة مساعد عامل حفر ولكن لم استلم العمل فارجو من يستطيع مساعدتى عن اي معلومات عن الوظيفه من مزايا وعيوب لايبخل علي من معلومات ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## improud2b (5 سبتمبر 2012)

awesome

thnks


----------



## faerrd (6 سبتمبر 2012)

جزيل الشكر والتوفيق لكم


----------



## MAZOUZABDO (18 أغسطس 2013)

مشكور على الجهد


----------

